# my gals



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 18, 2006)

couple of non bloopers












thanks for looking


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 18, 2006)

OMG, Raymond, that first shot is sooooo precious!  The colours, the expression...it's priceless.  You have a beautiful family.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 18, 2006)

my gosh raymond...has it already been that long since i got to see the baby??

she has grown so much!!  and these are great shots...look at those long eye lashes...!!!

bet she had daddy wrapped around her finger!!!


----------



## photo gal (Mar 19, 2006)

Sweey, sweet, sweet!!  : )


----------



## woodsac (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Alison (Mar 20, 2006)

What lovely women you have in your life! Maria is getting big so quickly!!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 20, 2006)

Look at that precious little face in #1.  Beautiful!  She looks a lot like mommy!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KunalShingla (Mar 20, 2006)

thats sooo cute
1st one is too good.....
very nice


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 21, 2006)

cute cute!!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone... everyday, Daisy and I can't believe how big she is getting.. and so alert too!


----------

